# Garmin astro 320



## J_Lloyd (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys, where is the cheapest place to buy the new gamin astro 320 bundle with 2 or 3 dc 40 collars? Im about to use my debit card and don't want to spend more than I have to. so if anybody knows a cheap place pm me please. I think eBay is about the cheapest I've found


----------



## FrancoMo (Oct 17, 2011)

check amazon ,where i got mine


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 17, 2011)

erwincomp.com used to be ...320 and 1 DC-40 bundle is $649.95 and DC-40s are $198.95...haven't checked in a while


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 17, 2011)

ebay


----------



## sljones (Oct 18, 2011)

Gun Dog Supply was the cheapest I found last week.


----------



## jaredbeecher (Oct 18, 2011)

Gulf coast pet supplies!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 18, 2011)

sljones said:


> Gun Dog Supply was the cheapest I found last week.



You are correct. I have been looking at the 320 and Ebay had the best price at the time. Just ordered the 320 and 3 collars this evening from Gun Dog Supply.

If you find it somewhere cheaper, please do not tell me.


----------



## stefan carter (Oct 18, 2011)

gun dog supply is the cheapest i found just order astro 320 and 3 dc 40 collars an the southeast topo maps was 1099.97 with free shipping


----------



## J_Lloyd (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the leads guys here is what i found in case anybody else is looking
erwincomp. 320 bundle w/1dc40.. 649.95  extra dc40's..198.95
basspro. 320 bundle w/1 dc40..649.99 extra dc40's..199.99
amazon. 320 bundle w/1 dc40..599.99 extra dc40's..219.99 
gundogsupply. 320 bundle w/1 dc40..599.99 extra dc40's..199.99
collarclinic. 320 bundle w/1 dc40..599.99 extra dc40's..199.99
ebay "buy it now"320 bundle w/1 dc40..589.99 extra dc40's..226.95


----------



## J_Lloyd (Oct 18, 2011)

with that being said and me looking for a 320 bundle w/ 2 or 3 collars i did find a guy on ebay with a 320 bundle with 2 dc40's and free shipping for 789.99 so ebay would be my cheapest price but i'll probably go with gundogsupply because they will throw in some free stuff or maybe ill go with collar clinic and get some tritronic e collar units mounted on the garmin straps...hmmm


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Oct 19, 2011)

for yall that upgraded from the 220 i am looking to get one


----------

